# Two New Canine Good Citizens!



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Cali and Chico both passed their tests for CGC this morning.

I had concerns about #10, where the dog has to stay with the testing person and the handler has to leave the room for 3 minutes. But they did it.
I'm psyched!

Now if I could only get them to stop barking at other dogs, while walking on the leash. lol 
The neighbors must think they are ferocious beasts, the way they sound.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome Nan! Congrats to you, Cali and Chico! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Double the fun


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Well Done,.... Congratulations Nan. 
Did it take a long time to train your Havs?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What good doggies!!! Yay-job well done.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wonderful news - congratulations to all!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Nan! Way to go Cali and Chico! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats, Nan, Cali, & Chico!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations! What good pups!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:whoo: Great job!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations and kudos! :thumb:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome! Way to go Cali, Chico and Nan! :whoo:

Tori says, "Welcome to the club!" :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome! Way to go! Whoo Hoo!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!! Great jbo! :whoo:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the good wishes.
To Cosmos Mom, it really didn't take long to train them.
We took an obedience class and then the Delta Society Therapy Dog training class.
The most difficult thing for me is to train 2 dogs. It's hard separating them to train individually. They get jealous for the attention.

The Havanese are an intelligent breed and such people pleasers that it was fun for me instead of work.

Havs are just the best.
But you all know that.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow what an accomplishment! Congrats!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*WAHOO*

They did it! Yipee!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to Cali and Chico. If you nip that barking problem, please share, because I have the same problem.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Nan! That is fabulous!

By the way, if you really want to stop the barking, the easiest way is going to be to work with them individually and walking them individually during the training period. You can probably get your trainer to help you with this. Unfortunately, when you have more than one barker, they tend to trigger each other and then feed off the excitement of the other. Once you get the training started for them as individuals, you can tackle the task of preventing them from getting started together.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Congratulations Nan! That is fabulous!
> 
> By the way, if you really want to stop the barking, the easiest way is going to be to work with them individually and walking them individually during the training period. You can probably get your trainer to help you with this. Unfortunately, when you have more than one barker, they tend to trigger each other and then feed off the excitement of the other. Once you get the training started for them as individuals, you can tackle the task of preventing them from getting started together.


Having them feed off of each other is what happens here. When they are together you would think they were killer dogs, yet separetly they are afraid of their own shadows.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! Congrats on the CGC! I would also advise you to stop the barking by walking them separately, then I once they get it that's not okay, and I think you have anticipate when they will bark and stop it before it starts, put them back together.


----------

